# 86 z31 engine swap help, i am not asking what engine to swap into my car



## ilovenissan (Jul 26, 2005)

*86 z31 engine swap help,please i am not asking what engine to swap into my car*

i have an 86 z31 and i just bought a vg30dett off my friend. but now im clueless, maybe someone can tell me parts i need to make this swap possible. Also what i would probably have to fabricate to make everything fit 
thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

fabricate:
engine mounts
transmission mounts
new driveshaft
probably custom work on the crossmember.

you did get the transmission, wiring harness and ECU with it, right?

if not, plan on spending another $2k in parts.


----------



## ilovenissan (Jul 26, 2005)

hey thanks , i got the transmission but nothing else. is there a place i can take to frabicate these things for me ?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah a shop in your area look in the phone book or ask local guys. Expect to pay ALOT of money. Probably 10-20k.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

if you need step-by-step instructions, you have neither the mental power nor financial capacity to complete this swap.

And I'll tell you that on any of the other Z31 boards you post this absolutely stupid question.


----------



## ilovenissan (Jul 26, 2005)

alright buddy calm down. why are you getting all pissy pissy ?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ilovenissan said:


> alright buddy calm down. why are you getting all pissy pissy ?


That's just the way he is.  Has a lot of knowledge, but presents it in a know-it-all manner. Don't worry about him. _I'm_ the one you have to worry about........


----------



## ilovenissan (Jul 26, 2005)

hah alright well okay sorry if this is a stupid post but i reall just want to know exactly how much this would costs besides "more than you can afford" becuase like i said i already have the engine and i want to know weither or not i should continue with this or not.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ilovenissan said:


> hah alright well okay sorry if this is a stupid post but i reall just want to know exactly how much this would costs besides "more than you can afford" becuase like i said i already have the engine and i want to know weither or not i should continue with this or not.


Like he said, it'll be a lot of money. I will point you in the direction of HybridZ.org, they have done almost every swap imaginable.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ilovenissan said:


> alright buddy calm down. why are you getting all pissy pissy ?


Because I have serious doubts about your ability to change your own oil without dumping half of it on the driveway or replacing brake pads without spilling brake fluid all over the place. So when you ask for step by step instructions to swap a motor, I don't think you'll even be able to get the old motor out without breaking something.

instructions:
remove old motor, transmission, exhaust, wiring harness, ecu, and driveshaft.
test fit new motor and transmission.
fabricate mounts for motor and transmission.
install new motor, transmission, wiring harness, and ECU.
fabricate driveshaft.
install driveshaft.
fabricate exhaust.

Simple enough even a retard can follow. :crazy: 

http://www.az-zbum.com/modification.engine.swap.shtml

:fluffpol:


----------

